# cost to make rhinestone templates



## Julez (Mar 22, 2010)

I am currently waiting on my heat press and cutter to arrive... About how much does it cost to make a rhinestone template? I am just taking supplies.. (Backing, trasfer tape ect...


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Depends on the size of the design, the number of stones used, time it takes to create, etc. There are too many variables to give you an answer.


----------



## 1PW (Mar 31, 2010)

if your like me and only want one template doing, i purchased the stones and the transfer type all for around £15.

i know i can make a lot of the same designs, i just actually need the template lol


----------



## Rhinestones fun (Nov 4, 2009)

Using the stone stencil system...

$75 for 5 yards of stencil material is $15/yard
1 yard of stencil material will make eight 7"x9" transfer

15/8 = $1.90 per stencil

average design consists of 350-500 stones 
$0.0025/stone 
$0.875 - $1.25 

Transfer tape at $2/yard (10" wide rolls)
makes 10 transfers
0.20 per transfer

1.90+1.25+0.20 = 3.35 per rhinestone design plus cost of shirt.

Please note, stencils ($1.90) can be reused and are recommended to be used more than once. You can probably charge that as a one time setup fee.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Don't forget the software program,, 
That will be needed to make the design or saying, 
they range from $230-$5000 depending on your needs
Start within your budget,, you can always upgrade later 
a average Template Premade for you starts at $30.00

Stones depending on grades of stones and quanity of stones will range from $1.50 a Gross to $15.00 a gross for the very high end.

The transfer tape also has a great range depending on the quality of mylar or Silicone or others available
Do lots of research and we will be here to help you along the way


----------



## Julez (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you for all your help. I am looking for a good swarovski supplier now.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Julez said:


> Thank you for all your help. I am looking for a good swarovski supplier now.


try www.rhinestoneguy.com
I have heard nothing but good from his Swarovski stones,,


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

sjidohair said:


> try www.rhinestoneguy.com
> I have heard nothing but good from his Swarovski stones,,


Rhinestone Guy is great. I've been very pleased in all my dealings with this company.


----------

